# Need to ask officer....



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

Okay I hope I'm doing this right, if not please forgive me. 


Back around Christmas time I purchased a calling card to call a few out of town family members. I used the card two times, only using maybe 20 minutes of the 400 minutes. I put the card up until I needed it again, which was when I found out my mom was going into the hospital. I tried to use the card to call and find out how my mom was doing and what hospital she was in, but when I went to use the card it said there was no minutes left. I made sure one of my sons hadn't used the card, which they didn't, so I called the company to find out why the minutes weren't there. They told me they couldn't give me the information, but the place of business where I bought the card should be able to tell me when the card was used and by whom. 

I immediately called the business and they found out who it was that used the card and when. Apparently this person had stolen the card, wrote down the number, and then somehow re-covered the numbers on the back and then put it back onto the store shelf and waited for someone to purchase and activate the card. 

I then called the police and gave them the information, including the name of the person who used the card, their phone number, the phone number they called in Mexico, and even where this person lives. This person lives in the next town over from me, so I figured the police would get with the other police department and charge this person with a crime, but they didn't. I called the detective that was supposed to be handling this case and he said they couldn't do anything, and told me nothing else. 

My question is why not? Why couldn't they do something about this? Why were these people who are probably illegal, allowed to get away with stealing? It makes me wonder how many other people have been taken this way and nothing gets done about it. Is there anything I can do other than go to a pay phone and harass the hell out of them?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Need to ask an officer....*

The card wasn't worth much, so I doubt I will bother with taking the time off to go to the court house. But I am still curious to why the officer wasn't able to do more? Is it for the same reason I gave...Its just not worth the officers time? Or is there another reason why?


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Some calling cards put it in fine print, that if you do not use your calling card in "X" amount of days/weeks it will expire. For example, say if used your calling card today and used 60/400 mins, and you tried using it three months with the left over mins it would be "0". Most calling card companies do this. And also, if you used their toll numbers, instead of a local one it cuts the mins usage. So make sure you read the print on the card.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Call the company that provides that Card and talk to them about it. For example if AT&T provided the calling card call their toll free number. It is normally on the back of the card.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

thelastsamurai said:


> Some calling cards put it in fine print, that if you do not use your calling card in "X" amount of days/weeks it will expire. For example, say if used your calling card today and used 60/400 mins, and you tried using it three months with the left over mins it would be "0". Most calling card companies do this. And also, if you used their toll numbers, instead of a local one it cuts the mins usage. So make sure you read the print on the card.


Very true... also, many cards charge an 'X' number of minutes for the first minute of each call. For example, the first minute of each call may deduct 20 minutes. So, you make one call on the 400 minute card, you talk for 380 minutes. You make multiple calls, you get hit the 20 minutes each time. (just an example) The more calls you make, the fewer talk time minutes you get out of the card. Although, she did state something about knowing who made the calls. Take Wolf's advice and go file at the courthouse. If you feel it is not worth your time then I guess it is a non-issue... just get over it and move on!


----------

